# How to print Glossy Ink with Acrorip?



## dtgstyle (May 17, 2013)

Dear friends,

I have Flatbed UV Epson R2000 and I use Acrorip 7.09. In the select printer, we will choose Epson R1900. It work well for me when print White on phase 1 and CMYK on phase 2.

I just bought the one Glossy Ink UV and will be used in my Printer. I have plan to print my material on the following phase :

- Phase 1 White print
- Phase 2 Color print
- Phase 3 Glossy print

or

- Phase 1 White print
- Phase 2 Color + Glossy print

Can we do that use Acrorip?
If yes, Where is the Ink Place for CMYK+W+G Inks?
And How do I set the Ink Channel to get my rule print?

Thank you for the advice


----------

